# Sandy Eggo Velo Swap Time!



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Nov. 06, 2016

San Diego Velodrome


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and the track will be brand new


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

A buddy of mine went there back in 2012 and picked up a 2011 Cannondale Super Six with Dura Ace for $1600. Yes, it was a year old at the time. I wouldn't have believed him unless I saw the bike myself. He still rides it and races it too.


----------

